# Detailingworld™ Review -Mitchell & King - Octane Wax



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

The Product:
The product being reviewed is Mitchell & King's Octane Wax. I got this wax through a great offer here on Detailing World. Here is a picture of the order:


Mitchell and King is a luxury detailing company that specializes in high grade car waxes. This particular blend always seemed badass to me, so i decided to finally spring for it. When i got a call to detail a '34 Ford Coupe, I immediately thought- "What a great car to try out Octane!". 

Shot of the car BEFORE


The Wax


What M&K Says:
"200ml
Developed for daily drivers, track use and winter months
Innovative formula utilises an ingredient which enhances its longevity
Gloss and protection
Easy application
Personalisation of label available, enter in comments box of checkout 
Octane is a wax which we specifically blended for the readers of Octane magazine. Octane is strictly limited to 100 creations.

Octane is blended for users who wish to experience a high quality blend which is exceptionally easy to use and provides a glossy finish for all paintwork types.

This car wax can offer upto 3 months safe protection from air bourne pollutants and comes complete with a personalised label featuring your name.

USAGE INSTRUCTIONS : Use a mircrofibre applicator which is safe for paint. Apply to 3ft by 3ft section and remove."
http://mitchellandking.com/collections/all-items/products/octane-octane-magazine?variant=1191734433

The Method:
Here we have Octane with a few other M&K products :thumb:


After washing with SPA, polishing rims, Decon, Clay, and Pre-wax cleaner.......




Its Time For WAX!!!! :thumb:


The wax has a very natural color and scent to it, slight hint of citrus and solvent :argie: Also has a Nuba smell to it, that i do enjoy :thumb:

Used a Farcia Applicator


The wax had a nice texture and consistency to it, oily, but not soft. I prefer i hard wax, so this was a nice balance for me. Left it on for only a couple minutes and worked in small sections, as it was HOT outside (92F). Came off very nicely. 
Here are some Finished Shots of the "34 Ford Coupe wearing Mitchell & King Octane Wax. 






Price:

225 GBP for 200ml
Wait, come back! There are discounts out there and M&K are always running great deals on this forum and through their ***** Newsletter. Use em:thumb:

Would I use this again?:
Yes, I would and will, however, i might reserve it for "Show Cars" and garage queens like this :thumb: The wax has a feel to it that i wouldnt want to waste on someone's crappy daily driver that doesn't care if I waxed their Hyundai with Nutella.

My Verdict:
Great product! :thumb: I would have to agree with M&K's description about easy application, but removal is the aspect that worries us all, no? :doublesho ---Removal was pretty easy, granted i prepared for the worst and had two different microfibers ready to tag team removal! 
But seriously, i found that using new MFs every couple panels helped speed things up. I did enjoy the hard, yet oily texture of the wax, and I barely made a mark in the pot, which is always a good sign. The owner was very happy with the finish, and i am still kicking myself for not getting a reflection shot of the door panel--it was a mirror! :thumb: The wax did a good job achieving reflection shots on flat panels, looked glossy on the curves and made the body panels look deep and rich.

Anything I would change:
I cant really say anything here. So...no.

Cheers and thanks for looking!

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

